# 150kva transformer



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you can. As long as your fuses protect your equipment. Calculations give you max allowable. Although if they are willing to pay you to upgrade the service.....


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not to sure of site specifics but historically with this setup I have done this:

112.5KVA 480 - 208Y/120V: Primary 250A. Secondary 400A

150KVA 480 - 208Y/120V: Primary 300A. Secondary 600A


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

150 KVA @ 480 3Ø = 180 amps. 

You can feed it with a 200 but if it's loaded to the gills, it'll push the 200 a bit. 

150 KVA @ 120/208 3Ø = 416 amps. This would obviously overload a 400 amp panel. 

If the 400 amp panel is loaded to the full 400 amps, you'll see roughly 172 amps at the 200 amp breaker. 

If you have a 200 amp breaker on the 480 side and a 400 on the 120/208 side and you continue to add load (reasonably balanced.....), the 400 will very likely trip before the 200.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The other part it may change the game is what kind of load you have on 480 side that may end up push the service up.

If you going to run more than 160 amp on primary side it may be a good idea to bump up. 

all it depending on what kind of load you going to get hit on the numbers.


----------



## Michael K (Mar 27, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the help
Currently we do not know what type of load will be on the line(or load) of this transformer other than to provide 400 amp panel the load side for the future tenant.

Michael K


----------

